
House Passes Bill to Speed Introduction of Self-Driving Cars - rayuela
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-09-06/house-approves-bill-to-speed-introduction-of-self-driving-autos
======
sharemywin
Too bad there isn't something for unoccupied rovers(land and/or water),
drones, etc.

~~~
trapperkeeper74
Yes and without human drivers, much of the car is vestigial. Without human
occupants, further parts can be eliminated.

